# The official diet thread - Share diary's, recipes etc.



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

see titel!!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

Stuck and subscribed


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

ok i'm gonna start!! at the moment i'm watching this diet blog from a girl on youtube, its a huge inspiration and motivation. go have a look!

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Thank you!!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

You're welcome!

Great! im gonna go have a look right now


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 7, 2007)

Great thread!!

Thanks for that link!

My diet diary is here!

lighten up!


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

ok. here's a very easy tasty recipe.i always make 4 of them, pack them in foil and put them in the freezer. its a very tasty healthy lunch.

ingredients:

4 8" flour tortilla's 440 kcal (i'm sure you can get diet once or something in the us but i have to use the regular ones)

300 gram chicken 330 kcal

2 tomatos

4 slices of gouda cheese 300 kcal

8 spoons of low fat mayonaise 150 kcal

thats a total of 300 a piece but i ate one for lunch and i'm stuffed until dinner!

cut the chicken in long thing parts. rub the chicken in with spices and herbs you like, i use garlic, red pepper, salt and pepper and prepare it in the oven. i have a whirlpool microwave with a crisp function so i only take around 6-7 minutes for me.

prepare the wraps as said on the package and put the slice of cheese on it, then the chicken, tomato's and mayonaise fold together and pack them in 4 diverend foils. they only take a couple of minutes in the microwave to heat up but they are very nice also eaten cold!

i like these cause i can make them at night or when i have the time! you could definetly take them to work and eat them cold! you can also eat them for dinner with some salad!

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great thread!!
Thanks for that link!

My diet diary is here!

lighten up!

gonna bookmark you!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey Sam?

if you dont mind me asking, what program are you using to count calories and stuff?


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Sam?if you dont mind me asking, what program are you using to count calories and stuff?

its a dutch cd-rom. i bought it like ages ago! i can tell you but you wouldnt know it i guess. its made by a dutch company. i liked it cause it actually tells you if you ate to much protein, fat and that stuff. every day you get an report.
maybe this helps:

they want you to keep on this percentage (it should be healthy)

10 % protein

55 % carbs

35 % fat


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

great!

well, i think im doing well so far then lol

Thank you Sam





i just downloaded one that is called CalorieKing Nutrition and Excersice Management, so i will see how it works


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

yes you can get those calorie track things everwhere. the only one that i didnt like was the weight watchers thing! they let me eat 27 points wich i had no idea if it was much or not. well i found out it was actually more than what i eat when i'm not on a diet! i also could eat an unlimited amout of pasta for 2 points, thats insane, i'm a pasta freak so i would eat nothing but pasta all day (breakfast-lunch-dinner). that would be so not good!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 7, 2007)

how funny. my mom tried weight watchers too. she lost more money than weight. she tried to explain me several times the system of points and you know the green, yellow and red foods. never really understood, too complicated for me.

i have a good idea of what i'm supposed to eat, but i never know the quantities and calories.

anyway, great thread !


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 7, 2007)

Ooh count me in. I don't have a diary or anything. Is there any sites that any of you recommend?

I have a small grocery budget so I'm looking for some economical but healthy foods. Preferably vegetarian. I have a recipe that I tweaked the other night that was lovely. I'll post it later this evening.


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

everyone please post their healthy easy recipes!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

Gwena,

i recommend this site, CalorieKing - Diet and weight loss. Calorie Counter and more.

its a great website


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gwena,i recommend this site, CalorieKing - Diet and weight loss. Calorie Counter and more.

its a great website





Thank you sweetheart I'll check it out in a few.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is my recipe contribution





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Avocado and Mango Salsa*

*Heart-friendly Recipe*

This recipe contains:

Fat:

No more than 15g

Saturated Fat:

No more than 5g

Cholesterol:

No more than 150 mg

Sodium:

No more than 250 mg

Carbohydrates:

No more than 80g

Total Sugars:

No more than 25g total sugars; limit to 35g in desserts

*Low-Sodium Recipe*

This recipe contains:

Sodium:

No more than 200 mg

*Diabetes-friendly Recipe X *

This recipe contains:

Fat:

No more than 15g

Saturated Fat:

No more than 5g

Cholesterol:

No more than 300 mg

Sodium:

No more than 1000 mg

Carbohydrates:

No more than 50g

Total Sugars:

No more than 25g total sugars; limit to 35g in desserts

*Low-Carb Recipe*

This recipe contains:

Carbohydrates:

No more than 45g Total Sugars:

No more than 25g total sugars; limit to 35g in desserts

*Dairy-Free Recipe *

This recipe contains no milk or milk products, no casein or whey.

*Gluten-Free Recipe*

This recipe contains no gluten containing ingredients or products.






Serves: 12 person(s)

Preparation Time: 15 mins

Cooking Time: 0 mins

Extra Time: 20 mins for flavors to meld

Yield: 12 x 1/4 cup servings (or 3 cups)

Want something to flavor-up your fruits and veggies? Try this salsa!

Ingredients:

1 ripe avocado, peeled and diced

1 cup chopped ripe mango

1 jalapeÃ±o pepper, seeded and finely chopped

1/2 cup chopped jicama

2 Tbsp lime juice (juice of 1 lime)

1 dash salt and ground pepper, to taste

1/4 cup cilantro leaves, chopped

Directions:

In a mixing bowl, combine the avocado, mango, jalapeÃ±o pepper, jicama, and lime juice. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Mix in the cilantro.

Let the salsa sit 20 minutes for flavors to meld before serving.

Variations:

If more than a dash of salt is added, add additional sodium.

Author:

American Institute for Cancer Research

AICR


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 7, 2007)

*Pineapple fried rice*

(I really tweaked this recipe and only added the items that I wanted and had on hand. I'm sorry that I don't have a macronutrient breakdown for you all as well)


1 whole pineapple
3 cups cooked rice, preferably several days old (Tip: if fresh, leave for an hour or more in the refrigerator uncovered)
4 Tbsp. peanut or coconut oil
1-3 Tbsp. vegetable stock (or chicken stock if non-vegetarian)
2 shallots, thinly sliced
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped or pressed
1 green chilli, thinly sliced (reduce or leave out if you prefer very mild fried rice)
Â½ cup raw unsalted whole cashews
Â½ cup frozen peas
1 small or medium carrot, grated
Â¼ cup raisins or currants
2 Tbsp vegetarian fish sauce, or soy sauce (use regular fish sauce if non-vegetarian)
2 tsp. curry powder
3 spring onions finely sliced
1/3 cup fresh coriander
1 egg (optional)*
*PREPARATION:*
1. Slice off one side of the pineapple to remove the skin (do no cut off the leaves). Carve out the fruit from inside the pineapple. Set carved pineapple aside. (For step by step instructions, click on the link below recipe)

2. Cut the fruit of the pineapple into bite-size pieces to make 1 cup. zSB(3,3)Save the rest to eat later (keep in a container in the refrigerator).

3. Mix 1 Tbsp. oil with the rice, using your fingers to separate chunks.

4. Place remaining oil in a wok/large frying pan and turn heat on to medium-high. Add shallots, garlic, and chilli, stir-frying until fragrant (1-2 minutes). If the wok becomes too dry, add a little stock or water 1 Tbsp. at a time.

5. Crack egg into wok, if using, and stir quickly to cook.

6. Add [veggie] fish sauce or soy sauce, curry powder, peas, carrot, and cashews. Stir-fry (1 minute).

7. Now add rice, fresh pineapple pieces, and currents. Stir to combine and continue stir frying over high or medium-high heat until the rice "dances" (you'll be able to hear it popping), 1-3 minutes).

8. Taste for saltiness. If not salty enough, add up to 2 Tbsp. more [veggie] fish sauce or soy sauce. 9. To serve, scoop rice into the carved-out pineapple. Top with spring onions and coriander.


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the recipes! definetly gonna try out that salso !


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

that fried rice recipe sounds yummy!

im going to have to try it because my husband loves pineapples!

Thank you Gwena


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

i just ordered carmens electra's aerobic striptease and fit to strip. any revieuws on these? they sound like so much fun and its good for you!






Learn to strip while you work out! Carmen Electra leads a fun, flirty workout that will make you feel sexy while you work up a sweat. Carmen brings together hot moves from dance and fitness in a low-intensity workout that will work your abdomen, thighs, butt, and hips. Working with the best choreographers around, Carmen brings the art of the striptease into your living room. As volume one of Carmen's series, AEROBIC STRIPTEASE teaches basic striptease technique, introducing you to the program with a full warm-up and three cardio dance routines.






if you know any other good work out dvd's please let me know


----------



## daer0n (Jun 10, 2007)

I had all of them, but i got rid of them, personally, i didnt like them too much, i learned the strip tease dances and all but, they werent anything out of the ordinary, i was expecting something more spectacular






But, in my opinion, i dance better without the strip tease lessons lol

The workouts are ok, very low impact in my opinion, im more of a high impact person.

Overall, i think the videos are ok for beginners, for someone that has never worked out before, the tecniques she uses are good, but i don't think that that is all she does to have THAT body, she looks awesome, and to have a body like that you have to do more than just aerobics, a lot more resistance and core excersices.

That is my mini review on them, they are good for beginners


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

well i'm definetly a beginner so i'm gonna try this. not really to lose weight only but it could be fun in general! know any good other dvd's?

some random diet tips:

Today's installment of the diet plan is a dose of tips I've learned that make it a bit easier to eat less without feeling hungry. So, without further delay, here are my collected tips. Feel free to add your own in the comments.

1. Eat less. More often. Rather than eating large meals, chop up your eating into smaller portions throughout the day. I found myself eating 3 meals most days and having a snack around 3pm as well as another in the evening. That was enough to keep me from feeling hungry while still eating less in total.

2. Don't eat right before going to bed. I've read this numerous times and don't get why it works, but it does. I set a limit of 3 hours. So I planned to go to bed at midnight, I wouldn't eat past 9pm.

3. Brush your teeth early. For whatever reason, I won't eat when my teeth still feel clean. By brushing them several hours before bed, it was easier to accomplish #2.

4. Kick the sugar habit. If you drink sugared soft drinks (I used to be a Mt. Dew and Coke fan), replace them either with their diet counterparts or water. This can make a very, very big difference.

5. Eat vegetables before the main course. Whenever possible, I'd make sure to have an ample serving of a vegetable (you get very few calories for the amount you eat) before eating the denser main course--often a meat or fish. You'll need less of the dense stuff to be happy.

6. Update your spreadsheet daily. Keeping a running count will help you ration out the rest of your daily calorie allowance, which we'll talk about tomorrow.

7. Get used to leftovers. When you eat out, expect to take some of your meal home. If you eat standard restaurant portions, you'll almost certainly overeat.

8. Shop with calories in mind. When you're at the grocery store, spends some extra time reading the labels and nutritional information. You'll probably end up changing your shopping habits along the way. You'd be surprised by the how widely the calorie counts in various granola bars varies, for example.

9. Slow down! When you eat fast, you end up ingesting more food before you body has a chance to figure out that it's satisfied (not full).

10. Drink more water during the day. This is fairly generic advice, but definitely seems to help.

11. Trick yourself with gum. Sometimes we eat out of habit or because it just feels good to get some flavor in your mouth and chew for a while. Find yourself some sugar-free chewing gum and use it when the urge strikes.

12. Reduce the amount of breads, chips, crackers, and salty snacks you eat. A lot of starchy and/or salty food make you want to eat and drink even more. This comes straight out of Atkins diet culture.

Source


----------



## daer0n (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes i do





Turbo Jam DVD's, are awesome!

Billy Blanks boot camp is great!

Mary Winsor pilates, great also

Hip Hop Abs is another cool one, dancy one

Power 90 is an awesome one

Slim in 6 is very good as well

i own all of them except for slim in 6


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks so much, gonna look into these if i get bored of the carmen electra's ones


----------



## daer0n (Jun 10, 2007)

You are welcome Sam!

Oh i forgot to say, im feeling pretty happy today, i noticed yesterday that i have lost so much weight, the pants i used to wear which i thought were BIG were falling OFF totally, they are getting too big on me, my tummy has gotten flat and my arms and waist and legs are starting to get smaller, so yesterday that made my day, putting my pants on and seeing how big they were on me!

All the hard work is paying off


----------



## semantje (Jun 10, 2007)

thats good news! proud of you!! i hope i see progress soon too, well i;m starting tommorow


----------



## farris2 (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont have any recipes but I love this thread.


----------



## semantje (Jun 11, 2007)

how many calories does everybody take in a day? could you also post a random menu for a day of you diet?

wanted to let you know how my first day went. i had to be at the hospital for a appointment with my lungdoctor (i have astma) and the had to make photo's and had to tab blood so i actually spend all morning there (aslo had breakfast there) well i think it went pretty well this is what i ate:

-breakfast-

orange juice with a baquette with cheese, tomatos and cucumber

-Lunch-

2 white bread slices with filet american

-snack-

3 peaches

-diner-

we ordered some food so my mum wanted to order pizza or anything (i was like omg how can she screw up my diet!!! its only the first day) so i convinced her we should get something healthy and i found this delivery service that are specialist in healthy dinners so i got beef with red wine sauce with steamed patatoes and spinach and a side salad, and i loved it!! definetly gonna order more often there

-snack-

a banana

i know not much milk stuff but i just cant eat that! and i promiss i'm taking calcium pills!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 11, 2007)

This is helping me alot!

SELF CHALLENGE 2007

Sign up before June 30th to enter the challenge (its free) and it comes with all the tools you need to lose weight.. You give your measurements and it'll calculate how much calorie intake you should have, how many calories you should work off every day, exercises to work off those calories (including cardio and strength) meals ideas, a food diary, progress checker... everything you need! It's easy to use, too! They have lots of helpful stuff!!


----------



## semantje (Jun 11, 2007)

ps i forgot to count the mini twix that i took but i ate only like the half of it (this is like 1/8 piece of a normal sized one) so i think i can cheat that!

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is helping me alot!
SELF CHALLENGE 2007

Sign up before June 30th to enter the challenge (its free) and it comes with all the tools you need to lose weight.. You give your measurements and it'll calculate how much calorie intake you should have, how many calories you should work off every day, exercises to work off those calories (including cardio and strength) meals ideas, a food diary, progress checker... everything you need! It's easy to use, too! They have lots of helpful stuff!!

thanks! gonna subscribe


----------



## Solimar (Jun 12, 2007)

I started my diet yesterday. The GI diet, actually. It is very healthy, but you can still eat great foods. I have almost forgotten what they were like since my schedule was so busy, I usually stuck with McDonalds.

I actually like it, and will stick to it. I even got my mom interested. I will post some recipes from the book later.

I may end up doing some pilates, though I find them boring. I prefer the treadmill, and something a bit more fast paced. If you look on Amazon, Carmen Electra's Fit to Strip is supposed to be really good -- I may invest!

Basic, Italian, Mexican, Vegetarian, and Western Omelets.

Basic:

Canola or olive oil

1/2 cup liquid eggs

1/4 skim milk

Italian:

1/2 cup sliced mushrooms

1 oz grated skim mozzarella cheese

1/2 cup tomato puree

Chopped fresh or dried herbs such as oregano or basil

Mexican:

1 cup chopped red and green bell pepper

1/2 cup sliced mushrooms

1/2 cup canned beans, drained and rinsed

Hot sauce or chili powder, for sprinkling over the omelet (optional)

Vegetarian:

1 cup small broccoli florets

1/2 cup sliced mushrooms

1/2 cup chopped red and green bell pepper

1 oz grated skim milk cheese

Western:

1 cup chopped red and green bell pepper

1 small onion, chopped

2 slices canadian bacon, lean deli ham, or turkey breast, chopped

*PREPARATION:*

-Spray oil in small nonstick skillet, and place over medium heat

-Add mushrooms, bell pepper, broccoli, and/or onion (depending on which omelet you are making) and saute until tender (about 5 minutes). Transfer sauteed veggies to a plate and cover with aluminum foil to keep warm.

-Beat the eggs with the milk, and pour them into the skillet over medium heat. Cook until the eggs start to firm up, then spread the appropriate veggies, cheese, herbs, beans, and/or meat over them. Continue cooking until the eggs are done to your liking.


----------



## semantje (Jun 12, 2007)

just picked up some natural diet pills, i dont like the dangerous stackers and that kind if stuff but i do need some help so this is what i picked up:

-kneipp silhoutte control






this is like a huge grain bom, it will spread out in you stomach if and give you a full feeling, its 100% natural. youre supposed to take them 20 minutes before every meal so your full fast. i think it does help a bit!!






calorilight from forte pharma is also 100% natural and they claim that they reduce the fat intake up to 50 % of every meal you take, you have to take them also 20 minutes before every meal. i will keep you posted about this one!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif just picked up some natural diet pills, i dont like the dangerous stackers and that kind if stuff but i do need some help so this is what i picked up:
-kneipp silhoutte control

http://213.183.23.9/NL_nl/image.send?id=3449177

this is like a huge grain bom, it will spread out in you stomach if and give you a full feeling, its 100% natural. youre supposed to take them 20 minutes before every meal so your full fast. i think it does help a bit!!

http://www.fortepharma.com/en/files/...alorilight.jpg

calorilight from forte pharma is also 100% natural and they claim that they reduce the fat intake up to 50 % of every meal you take, you have to take them also 20 minutes before every meal. i will keep you posted about this one!

They don't make you nauseous though, do they? I took one of some diet pill and it made me sick! But if not, hey, I'm willing to try! How much were they?


----------



## semantje (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They don't make you nauseous though, do they? I took one of some diet pill and it made me sick! But if not, hey, I'm willing to try! How much were they? no they are doing fine untill now, i am less hungry! the only thing is that i have to go to the restroom alot lol. but i guess the more that come out the better it is?


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Im not taking any pills to suppress my apetite, but i read recently on my workouts guide that excersice is supposed to curbe your apetite, the only pills that i take are called green + (plus) they have a lot of vitamins and fiber.

Also, i dont follow any diets, i just stopped eating whole breads, and i eat now 12 grain ones or 100% whole wheat ones, i dont eat cheese either, nor i drink pops or anything flavored, ONLY water, i barely eat salt and sugar, i don't actually like sugar cause it makes me nauseaous, so i dont eat that.

I eat 95% lean meats and raw vegetables too, i don't cook them anymore.

That has worked for me and right after i started doing that i lost weight dramatically along with following an excersicing routine that consists of 45 mins workouts everyday, resting on the weekends, they are cardio and resistance





All of that together has worked greatly for me!

I am glad that you girls are doing so good as well


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Banana Daiquiri 

--------------------------

Low-Sodium Recipe

This recipe contains:

Sodium:

No more than 200 mg

High-Fiber Recipe

This recipe contains:

Fiber:

At least 3g

Quick and Easy Recipe

This recipe requires 30 minutes or less for complete preparation.

Dairy-Free Recipe 

This recipe contains no milk or milk products, no casein or whey.






Serves: 1 person(s)

Preparation Time: 5 mins

Cooking Time: 0 mins

Yield: 1 x cup

This tastes like the real thing but without the extra calories!

Per serving: 188 calories

Saves: 133 calories!

Ingredients:

Our recipe makeover lowers calories and adds nutrients by replacing rum alcohol with rum extract, large banana with medium, sugar and lemon juice with unsweetened fruit juices.

To learn more about recipe makeovers see CalorieKing's library article "Smart Substitutes: Your Guide to Low-Calorie Cooking Alternatives".

Recipe Makeover 

1/2 cup unsweetened apple juice

1/4 medium banana

1/4 cup unsweetened orange juice

3 ice cubes

2 tsp unsweetened coconut

1/4 tsp rum extract

Traditional Recipe 

1 fl. oz lemon juice

1 1/2 tsp sugar

1 1/2 fl. oz banana liqueur

1 large banana

1 1/2 fl. oz rum

Directions:

In blender, combine all ingredients; process until smooth.

Pour into chilled tall tumbler.

Author:

Recipe Makeover by Family Health Network


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish I could say I am doing so good, but I am not!

I think I'll try some of your tactics, Daeron! Less sugar, raw veggies.. all that! =)

Except at this moment, there are no healthy foods in this house, and I can't exercise because my muscles are so sore from exercising... probably because I just jumped into it and didn't pace myself. =(

What type of exercises do you do? I've been trying random stuff from Self.com &amp; Shape.com , Pilates, and just basic stuff like jumping rope, jumping jacks, and sit ups. I also attempted to walk through my house but it's no fun when you're not getting anywhere! I at least wish I had a treadmill!


----------



## semantje (Jun 13, 2007)

i wish i could veggies raw, i cant barely eat them cooked. i usually dont put veggies in my dinners because i just dont like them, instead of that i eat a huge salad next to every meal. i do like lettuce, cucumber and tomatoes


----------



## daer0n (Jun 13, 2007)

Citre,

i have an excersice guide and routine, if you want you can pm me, i will let you know where i got all my excersise videos from, i have a big collection of DVD's you might be interested in, i also have a few recomendations on videos if you are interested as well, i am pretty sure that if you get them you are going to love them!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

Just started a new journal today:

Blogger


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just started a new journal today:
Blogger

Commented you and added you to my links on my journal!


----------



## semantje (Jun 20, 2007)

lost one kg (about 2 pounds) this week. i'm pretty pleased by it because i did eat normal (even mcdonalds one time, oops) i only took these calorilight pills by forte pharma!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just started a new journal today:
Blogger

bookmarked you!!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah cool =)

Good job Semantje!

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Commented you and added you to my links on my journal! Vise versa, girl. Thanks! =)


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

That is great to hear Sam!

im happy for you






I want to get a scale, i dont know how much i have lost but most of my clothes are starting to get too big on me, i need a scale! T_T


----------



## diana3 (Jun 21, 2007)

I was around 136 pounds 2 months ago.. binged and gained o 145. Now in the last month and a half..i've managed to go down to 134



..its really amazing because its not a diet anymore. its a life style change. i eat whatever i want, just in portions, and i'm becoming a cook! heh cooking your own food is the best.. i've finally learned how to! and its amazing recipes too that i've found online. i love amy smith's blog.l (amysmirthr.blogspot.com) go all the way down and check her NS recipes.. they're SO delicious. and hungry-girl.com is awesome too =]


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Diana!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is mine, i will bookmark all of yours as well





my blog


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 21, 2007)

^ yay nury! I will add you to my links now~!


----------



## semantje (Jun 22, 2007)

i think i'm gonna start a blog too. it might be motivathing


----------



## daer0n (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you Megan!

Added you and Celly, looking forward to see yours Sam!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jun 22, 2007)

My diet breakfast = oatmeal + a cup of strawberry yogurt (Dannon Activia) + 4 strawberries - all mixed up in a bowl. Delicious!


----------



## semantje (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CzarownicaGosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My diet breakfast = oatmeal + a cup of strawberry yogurt (Dannon Activia) + 4 strawberries - all mixed up in a bowl. Delicious!



sounds good


----------



## daer0n (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought a scale yesterday! yay!

this one:






This Weight Watchers Scale is designed to pick up and go â€” or store â€” with exceptional ease. A wide handle flows from smooth curves, as function meets style in this user-friendly precision electronic scale.

Engineered to the highest precision standards

Semi-conductor technology: single load cell system

Oversized, easy to read, 1.3" digital display

Displays weight in 0.5 lb or 0.2 kg increments

330 lb/150 kg weight capacity

Large, non-slip 12" x 12" platform

"Tap-on" scale activator

Wide handle-easy to carry and store

Lifetime lithium battery

i weighed myself and i have lost 35 pounds! how cool is that!

i still have to lose 20 more though, i gained too much weight during this pregnancy -sigh

but i am happy enough


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 1, 2007)

Woop. I checked my Uncle's scale to see my weight.

SUPPOSELY I lost something like 8 pounds - but I don't think so.

That scale flutuates a lot. But it usually stays within the same range everytime you get on it. Like, off 2/3 pounds. I kept moving it to different areas of his house or stepping on it different - but it said the same weight, maybe a added a pound or something.

I really hope it ain't lying. It added weight to my sister and she said she lost 15 pounds this month. Checked herself at 24hr fitness and used their scale.

Hell... I hope it added pounds on me too. HAHA!

Oh well, tomorrow Im telling my mama to buy us a new scale. I really want something to tell me how Im progressing.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 2, 2007)

I wish I could be more like you girls. I just can't keep on track! Yes, I slipped up again. Usually you can tell if I've slipped up because I sort of disappear from MUT and my diet log for awhile... haha.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2007)

Dude - this week, Ive been BAD.

Went to dinner 2/3 times... and didn't work out for about 4 days straight :S

So don't trip, Megan. You'll get there, I CAN FEEL IT! Haha.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 3, 2007)

Heh, looks like we're in the same boat!

I need someone to taunt me and tease me.. or bribe me with something. Maybe I'd have the motivation then. LOL! I can''t get Brad to do it, he's just as bad at dieting as I am, lol.


----------



## pattishaw (Jul 5, 2007)

Help! I ned to lose weight for a trip to Saint Maarten the first week of September... if I could lose 15-20, I'd feel so much better about myself!

thansk all for your hints!


----------



## semantje (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish I could be more like you girls. I just can't keep on track! Yes, I slipped up again. Usually you can tell if I've slipped up because I sort of disappear from MUT and my diet log for awhile... haha. same here lol, i'm not a good dieter i think. gonna start again today, going grocery shopping in a hour, skipping the sweets isle for sure!
can some people post their day menu's?? it will give me inspiration to create my own


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't have a real menu, but when I was an avid dieter here's what I ate!

breakfast: plain yogurt with fruit mixed in (usually grapes)

snack: carrots with small helping of catalina dressing for dipping

lunch: bowl of soup, usally chicken noodle... yuck

dinner: whatever my parents cook, i just eat it in small helpings!

hmmm i'm not very helpful

but later i can post some menus/recipes from turbojam that might inspire you!


----------



## semantje (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks citre! that would be great! until now i eat 4 slices of white bread with chicken (i know white bread is bad but i just cant eat brown bread) and a muesli bar (100kcal!! that with the chocolat)


----------



## semantje (Jul 11, 2007)

glad the weightscale is going down again! lost 5.2 lbs again. i hope they stay off! how is everybody doing?


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 30, 2007)

T___T

I'm failing miserably... I CAN'T stay on track... I was supposed to be down at least 10 lbs by now... I've gotten nowhere... I was hoping to look at least halfway decent in a bathing suit... what can I do to keep myself on track..? I downloaded the biggest loser workout hoping it would be what I'm looking for..


----------



## semantje (Jul 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif T___T
I'm failing miserably... I CAN'T stay on track... I was supposed to be down at least 10 lbs by now... I've gotten nowhere... I was hoping to look at least halfway decent in a bathing suit... what can I do to keep myself on track..? I downloaded the biggest loser workout hoping it would be what I'm looking for..

become a member on diet.com. its awesome for motivating! its kinda helps me to keep on track. i lost 9.8 lbs !!!


----------



## Estrelinha (Aug 5, 2007)

I just found this thread. All the tips and links are great! I don't know how much I've lost, but I've been attempting a low fat diet with 1.5 hours of weights and walking per day for the past 4 weeks.


----------



## semantje (Aug 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *isometh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found this thread. All the tips and links are great! I don't know how much I've lost, but I've been attempting a low fat diet with 1.5 hours of weights and walking per day for the past 4 weeks. pfff man i wish i could bring up the 1.5 hour of excersize lol. i'm so lazy after i come from work


----------



## Vienna (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been I've making protein cottage cheese pancakes lately that taste so good. They remind me of Finnish Pancakes - Pannu Kakku.

1 c. cottage cheese

1/4 c whole wheat flour

1/4 c water or milk

1/4 tsp salt

1 TB butter or other fat

Preheat nonstick griddle and put just a little butter or oil on it. Blend all ingredients until smooth. Pour on griddle in pancakes and flip only when they are getting brown on one side - otherwise they tend to fall apart.

Cook on both sides until browned, enjoy with some syrup






These are high in protein and contain no simple carbs!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 19, 2007)

If your scale is off, you can add a weight that you know the exact weight of, like a dumbbell, just to see how much it's off by and then you can add or subtract as needed when you step on it.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 12, 2007)

well, yesterday was kind of special, i tasted my mom's cake (apples and coconut powder). i think sometimes you need a treat, just take a not too big slice





for snacks (morning and 5pm) i go for protein bars. that's what my doc told me to do and it really helps until you're home for lunch or just waiting until it's dinner time.

i also go for soups lately, a good bowl (i'll take a slice of whole wheat bread and put some bits in it) and some proteins with it, and it fills your stomach for the night. i'll usually make myself some infusion, something like verbena or whatever blend i find in the cupboard.


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 21, 2007)

I did the Richard Simmons Food Mover - Move, Groove, and Loose Lost 20 lbs. 4 years ago and have kept it off.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 29, 2007)

I need to start too. Just gotta get my butt in gear. Will start looking for good recipes in the morning--if I can get off Coke I will be doing great. LOL


----------



## ceri2 (Jan 26, 2008)

does anyone know if there is a way to calculate how many weight watchers points you can have per day without signing up to it.. cause i really dont have the money right now!!


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 9, 2008)

hmmm...dunno anything about weight watchers...I just know to watch the white flour/carb intake..add more whole grains, fish, veggies...and that usually does the trick.

my keys with the carbs...find a really good dark, dense, whole grain bread (feels like a brick...usually found in your whole foods/organic section), eat BROWN rice/ whole grain, and if/when you eat pasta, cook it AL DENTE...still semi hard. Keeping it dense makes the body have to work harder to digest thus creating less sugar/fat.

Your body needs carbs...that's a health fact. Just know how to -work it-


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 10, 2008)

I need to come back and read all the replies so if this has been posted forgive me!

I am in love with the beck diet solution! it is an awesome workbook and that goes along with the diet of your choosing! I love it! I would link but I am not allowed until I hit 10 posts! LOL!


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 26, 2008)

yay i found the weight watchers thing online =]

ive been on it a month now and lost 9 pounds..

time to weigh myself again tomorrow though so hopefully i havent put on any or stayed the same!






this is the longest ive managed to stick to a diet in years! and i managed to survive valentines day and when my mum took me shopping and offered me cream cakes and allsorts!!

woohoo!


----------



## KDMAMA (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just ordered carmens electra's aerobic striptease and fit to strip. any revieuws on these? they sound like so much fun and its good for you! I don't have that set but the older one... Is this one new?Anyway, it was fun! Kinda hard a first but fun





Netflix has them if anyone just wants to try them out!

HAVE FUN!


----------



## minniemoi (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just ordered carmens electra's aerobic striptease and fit to strip. any revieuws on these? they sound like so much fun and its good for you!

Learn to strip while you work out! Carmen Electra leads a fun, flirty workout that will make you feel sexy while you work up a sweat. Carmen brings together hot moves from dance and fitness in a low-intensity workout that will work your abdomen, thighs, butt, and hips. Working with the best choreographers around, Carmen brings the art of the striptease into your living room. As volume one of Carmen's series, AEROBIC STRIPTEASE teaches basic striptease technique, introducing you to the program with a full warm-up and three cardio dance routines.

if you know any other good work out dvd's please let me know

hey sem... I have the entire dvd set! I got it about 4 years ago when they first came out. I absolutely love them. They are no joke though. Especially the second dvd. It is a great workout. I used to do it with my college roommates and by the end of it only one of them would still be doing it with me. You will definitely feel that work out! This was my first step. 
My second step to getting fit was doing an entire overhaul to my diet. Even until today I do little things to help me stay in shape. I found that doing little by little was easier for me to change my ways. I work for a marketing company who is presently promoting Snapple Antioxidant Waters. Recently I have tried drinking them instead of soda. I have to admit, I actually enjoy them more than what i used to drink. They are light and fruit and not too overpowering! let me know if this helps you out!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, this is the first time I have read this thread. I've been dieting for the past few months, and I am slowly starting to lose weight. I am scared to get on the scale though! The past few weeks I have been really cracking down though. I have been running after work, and trying to watch what I eat. I feel better, but still need that encouragement!!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 9, 2008)

Try measuring yourself instead. I think it's more accurate anyway if it's done properly.


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw a chef on FIT TV use ground up pork rinds as breading for chicken (or pork or fish) instead of breadcrumbs. pork rinds are protein, no carbs. I googled it and there are raves for it as breading so I bought 2 bags and am anxious to give it a try!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2008)

pork rinds. yuck. sorry, but i couldn't eat this thing. this morning i cooked some crÃªpes, i cannot digest bread so i have to spice up my breakfasts. i found a recipe i like and works. i also had a soy yogurt.


----------



## Karren (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lyndebe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw a chef on FIT TV use ground up pork rinds as breading for chicken (or pork or fish) instead of breadcrumbs. pork rinds are protein, no carbs. I googled it and there are raves for it as breading so I bought 2 bags and am anxious to give it a try! I thought they were deep fried and had a lot of fat? I've had them before but just the thought of fried skin.... Ikkkk... Lol


----------



## Cari103 (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gwendela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh count me in. I don't have a diary or anything. Is there any sites that any of you recommend?
I have a small grocery budget so I'm looking for some economical but healthy foods. Preferably vegetarian. I have a recipe that I tweaked the other night that was lovely. I'll post it later this evening.



ya fitday. com its is very good it has a dairy for food and workout. counter of how mich you eat and lost that day and if you have a goel like 5 in 10 days it will tell u how much you have to work out and how many cal you have to eat i use it and love it

Originally Posted by *minniemoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey sem... I have the entire dvd set! I got it about 4 years ago when they first came out. I absolutely love them. They are no joke though. Especially the second dvd. It is a great workout. I used to do it with my college roommates and by the end of it only one of them would still be doing it with me. You will definitely feel that work out! This was my first step. 
My second step to getting fit was doing an entire overhaul to my diet. Even until today I do little things to help me stay in shape. I found that doing little by little was easier for me to change my ways. I work for a marketing company who is presently promoting Snapple Antioxidant Waters. Recently I have tried drinking them instead of soda. I have to admit, I actually enjoy them more than what i used to drink. They are light and fruit and not too overpowering! let me know if this helps you out!

ya i have the whole set to and the workout vid is very good but i ll use weight when i do it. it give you a better arm workout. but the ohter vids i like but do love the hip hop one is so funny i feel like a weirdo when i do it and the bedroom one is good if you lazy one and you dont have to do it on your bed you do it on the floor too on top of get fit the vid will make you feel way sexyer a big bonse


----------



## brightlights (Jun 25, 2009)

I just saw an awesome recepie on the Bonnie Hunt Show for low calorie onion rings. They used seasoned Fiber One crumbs, egg beaters, and then baked them. It was like 70 calories for a large serving.


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a cutting diet plan im just starting if your interested just ask me, its designed to keep a high metabolism, promote muscle maintenance and increase fat loss (you will also have to use a suitable training programme as well which I dont mind tailoring for the individual - I know programmess for both genders).


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *brightlights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just saw an awesome recepie on the Bonnie Hunt Show for low calorie onion rings. They used seasoned Fiber One crumbs, egg beaters, and then baked them. It was like 70 calories for a large serving. That's low and I love onion rings... Do you have a link to the recepie?

Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a cutting diet plan im just starting if your interested just ask me, its designed to keep a high metabolism, promote muscle maintenance and increase fat loss (you will also have to use a suitable training programme as well which I dont mind tailoring for the individual - I know programmess for both genders). Please post it.... I need to loose a lot of fat!!


----------



## Suzzana (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for sharing gals!sharing is caring.


----------



## oxy77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new here. Anyways I have a good cake recipe if you have the need for sweets! For a chocolate cake mix 8oz of diet coke with a box of cake mix and bake, if you want a yellow or white cake just add diet sprite of diet 7up to the cake mix. These are so good, you cant even taste the difference.


----------



## Suzzana (Mar 2, 2010)

..amazing.i have been looking for this all over!


----------



## pfr (Jun 28, 2010)

interesting reads so far. lots of great ideas


----------

